# Headed to Vancouver next month. What's good.



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

rpadc said:


> So after much agonizing over travel costs and storm watching, Vancouver is this season's travel destination.
> 
> So we'll ride Cypress, traipse around on snowshoes (Grouse and Seymour?) and explore the city. Vancouver is also a good place to check out for my work.
> 
> Any tips?


Brah, you got it backwards. Stay in daHam and day trip to Van. *Don't waste your time riding Cypress, traipse around on snowshoes (Grouse and Seymour?).* Go to Baker ride and/or snowshoe. Really ur that close to the Holyland. Bham to Van is 75 minutes and Bham to Baker is 70 minutes...and Van to Baker is 90 min. Fly in to what is less...Van, Bham or SeaTac and rent a car or ?. PM if u want specifics and let me know your dates.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

You can daytrip to whistler from Van. Go there. Or Baker. Skip all the rest


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

If luggage/space is an issue, just bring your boots and and soft gear... do a performance rental at Bakes...that way you can get the right tool for conditions and be able to demo a few. If I can meet up, could bring up some boards...also got 3 higher end woman's boards for the Mrs.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

redlude97 said:


> You can daytrip to whistler from Van. Go there. Or Baker. Skip all the rest


Never thought about driving up to Whistler. Just had it in mind that it's not worth the cost if you can't stay there for multiple days because it's so vast.

Now it's under consideration. Can you really get a great feel for that massive place in just one day?


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I've day-tripped to Whistler/Blackcomb from Vancouver before and it's totally worth it. It's massive but you're going to want to ride near the top of the mountain and stay up there for the best conditions. Then do the looong ride all the way to the base.

Personally I prefer Blackcomb but going for one day I'd pick either side and stay there. When we do multi-day trips we will usually stay on one mountain for the day; otherwise you spent more time traversing or riding gondolas.

Baker is also really good. Do both 

Oh, also the drive up to Whistler from Vancouver is really scenic with nice lakes. And mining museum that I've always wanted to go to.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Blackcomb has a better fall line layout....Whistler has some funky double fall lines


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

rpadc said:


> Never thought about driving up to Whistler. Just had it in mind that it's not worth the cost if you can't stay there for multiple days because it's so vast.
> 
> Now it's under consideration. Can you really get a great feel for that massive place in just one day?


yep pick one. For beginner/intermediate groomers I think whistler side is better. for intermediate/advanced blackcomb off piste blackcomb is better, snow dependent of course.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

rpadc said:


> Never thought about driving up to Whistler. Just had it in mind that it's not worth the cost if you can't stay there for multiple days because it's so vast.
> 
> Now it's under consideration. Can you really get a great feel for that massive place in just one day?


Why do you need to get a feel? Just go to the top and let gravity do the rest. I pretty much agree with the Just worry about Whistler and Baker, But...I also enjoyed my riding at Cypress, and night riding at Grouse is neat because you get a sweet city view. 

Day trips from Van to Whis or Bake is totally doable tho.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Nothing's good in Vancouver - go to the interior


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I drive to Whistler every couple days.
It ain't bad at all.

I personally have been riding Whistler lately.
For years and years I only rode Blackcomb.

I like the bowls at Whistler, huge wide open thousand miles an hour bowls.

I'd say you could carpool with me, but I smoke tonnes of weed and drive like a race car driver.>


TT


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

freshy said:


> Why do you need to get a feel? Just go to the top and let gravity do the rest.


True. That wasn't the right perspective. A better question is what's the best combo of lifts and trails to explore such a huge swath of terrain when you only have one day. And the answer to that question will likely vary with weather conditions.

But does the collective wisdom lean towards Blackcomb for the day vs. the Whistler side? The peak to peak gondola seems like something we should experience, but could also cut into shred time. Maybe we could scarf down our brown bags in the gondola, which would make the ride double as a lunch break?

I already hear the responses coming saying JUST GO UP AND RIDE DOWN. So I'll try to stop fretting in advance, but mostly I'm just stoked.

Gameplan is looking like this so far:

2/10: fly in to VAN
2/11: snowshoe at Seymour
2/12: day trip to Whistler/Blackcomb
2/13: ride Cypress
2/14: day trip to Baker
2/15: fly home


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

rpadc said:


> Gameplan is looking like this so far:
> 
> 2/10: fly in to VAN
> 2/11: snowshoe at Seymour
> ...


U flatlanders are going to waste/trash yourselves, change your priorities and schedule. Unless you guys are ultra trail marathoners...I'd re-arrange to the following:

Do Baker first...to tighten up your game by riding tight technical lines with relatively short runs. Baker is the opposite of W/B...small and nothing to do but ride. Also Baker has a deeper snow base.

Take a day off to rest your legs, get the swelling down and the ibprophen levels up...maybe a short snowshoe just to stretch and get loosened up.

Do Whistler/Blackcomb....massive, longer runs and more open terrain...uhmm more relaxed cruising and the big gondola ride :wink:. Also there other things to do in the village if your legs give out. 

Then lastly/low priority is do cypress.

Rode with a fair amt of folk that come out, thinking this is fluffy interconnection snow and terrain...these hills will work the shit out of ya...whether it be deep, taters or concrete.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

For sure hit the peak to peak for the experience, someone will correct me if I'm wrong but I think it is the fastest way to the top of Blackcomb.

I'm a tourist when it comes to Whistler I've only been 3 times but once was enough to make it my favorite, and each time when I find/get shown new stuff it's just so damn good. Just go to the top, lol. I'm sure all the chairs the locals are suggesting are up there anyway.

If your list is up for shuffling dates and playing it by ear put Baker or Whistler near the start and the snowshoeing near the end so when your tired and burnt out from multiple days of shredding pow you don't feel so bad if you call it a day early. The wife and I had a similar trip planned Baker then Whistler but we got like 40cm of pow at Baker so we had to stay overnight in Glacier for a repeat the next day.

But your list is fine really, have fun.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Unless you guys are ultra trail marathoners...I'd re-arrange to the following:
> 
> Do Baker first...


Uh, We're quite far removed from our optimal fitness levels at present. ?

But are there crazy lift lines crazy at Baker now? Because your snow levels are apparently batshit bonkers at present. We try to avoid riding on weekends but to shift the plan forward we'd have to hit Baker on Sunday.

Would it make sense to do Whistler first if Baker's crazy current pow might wear us out early?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

rpadc said:


> Uh, We're quite far removed from our optimal fitness levels at present. ?
> 
> But are there crazy lift lines crazy at Baker now? Because your snow levels are apparently batshit bonkers at present. We try to avoid riding on weekends but to shift the plan forward we'd have to hit Baker on Sunday.
> 
> Would it make sense to do Whistler first if Baker's crazy current pow might wear us out early?


Idk...perhaps just watch the storm cycle and forecasts...sometimes W/B and Bake have similar and other times very different. But go where the snow is....keep it loose.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

*back from the PNW*

Trip report!

We flew into Vancouver on Saturday and started at Whistler on Sunday. Beautiful drive up there and back. We spent most of the day on the Blackcomb side and finished up on Whistler after riding the Peak To Peak. We never ride weekends so being around that many people was irksome, especially at 7th Heaven but you can get away from the lift lines by making your way across the mountain. Got good runs on the blues on Horstman Glacier and the blacks off of Glacier Express with much smaller crowds to get on the lift. Everything was so huge for us mid-Atlantic folk. The scale of this place is mind-boggling when you're used to 700 ft of vert. Had perfect bluebird visibility with less than perfect hard-pack and ice groomers. But "bad snow" for you big mountain folk is nothing compared to life on the Ice Coast. The lady took a dent in her stoke because the mountain size and firm conditions were a bit intimidating but we rode until our legs were rubbery. I wish I could have hit Blackcomb Glacier. Next time.

Monday we discovered this holiday called Family Day in BC. Good thing we didn't do Whistler on this day because everywhere you could be outdoors was jammed with people and BC residents get half price tix. We wanted to hike around and give our legs a reprieve so we snowshoed up Dog Mountain at Seymour. Beautiful views at the top. Less of a stroll and more exertion than expected but biggest issue were the Family Day crowds. Still, the scenery was worth it.

Used Tuesday to get the lady's stoke back up and take it easy on our legs with a half day cruising some mellow stuff. Went back to Mt. Seymour and had it pretty much to ourselves after the madness of Family Day. We considered Cypress but caught a great lift ticket deal for Seymour. The snow was softer too so that helped her get back in the game and I could work on carving on chill runs with tired legs.

Wednesday was Mt. Baker day. We were supposed to be there on Tues. but called an audible at the last minute because finally some weather was coming for Tues night/Wed. morning and we didn't want to leave the PNW without hitting fresh snow. The sucky part is we didn't get to ride with *wrathfuldeity* who was going to meet us on Tuesday. But we got the GOODS, and the recovery day was just what the shred mistress needed because it got her mind right to hit Baker hard even with beat up legs. She even tried some ollies. Weather report predicted 5 in. but we were plowing through stuff that almost went to our knees in places. There was some crust underneath the new but there were so few people that you could always ride different lines through untouched snow. Even when the main routes got all chewed up it was still fun because it didn't turn into concrete. First half of the day was low visibility with new snow falling on top of what accumulated overnight. Then the storm moved on for bluebird after lunch. Didn't get to ride anything off of C-6 but will save that for a return visit on fresh legs. The blues with a new coat of snow were plenty enough. Wide runs above the treeline means you can try more challenging lines without hitting the gnarly trails.

I almost didn't bring my pow board on this trip based on no new snow. I'm glad I went with the optimism because it was so fun to ride it at Baker. Shoutout to *timmytard* who I bought it from a while back.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

rpadc said:


> Trip report!
> 
> We flew into Vancouver on Saturday and started at Whistler on Sunday. Beautiful drive up there and back. We spent most of the day on the Blackcomb side and finished up on Whistler after riding the Peak To Peak. We never ride weekends so being around that many people was irksome, especially at 7th Heaven but you can get away from the lift lines by making your way across the mountain. Got good runs on the blues on Horstman Glacier and the blacks off of Glacier Express with much smaller crowds to get on the lift. Everything was so huge for us mid-Atlantic folk. The scale of this place is mind-boggling when you're used to 700 ft of vert. Had perfect bluebird visibility with less than perfect hard-pack and ice groomers. But "bad snow" for you big mountain folk is nothing compared to life on the Ice Coast. The lady took a dent in her stoke because the mountain size and firm conditions were a bit intimidating but we rode until our legs were rubbery. I wish I could have hit Blackcomb Glacier. Next time.
> 
> ...


Shit I forgot, you should have said something when you got here.

Weekends are fucking nuts a Whistler , I hate em.
Had planned on going Monday, but cancelled at the last second when I found out it was family day.

Went up Tuesday instead.
Not too bad, but it started to puke at like 4pm.
So much so that I didn't want to risk driving home on my shiny smooth tires.
So slept in my car, in the underground parking under McDonald's.

Blue bird day, with 10cm on the report.
This was one of those times when it may have been 10cm on the measuring stick, but it was close to 20 everywhere else.

Did a couple runs, then started to hike over to harmony bowl.
Ski patrol was staked out on the cat track stopping people from going any further.

Bought 15 people just strapped in and rode down from there.
Just as I was about to strap in.
Different ski patrol guy came down and opened it up.

I was the only guy standing there, so I continued up the track for another 10 min.
I could see that the chairlift was now open & people were on their way to the top.
Hiked as far as I thought I could before the onslaught of people got let loose.

Strapped in and was the only track, other than 1 ski patrol track.

Shame you weren't able to get some of this with your pow stick.


TT

[ame]https://vimeo.com/255915376[/ame]


----------

